# Review: Smith and Wesson Eye Wear



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2005)

Smith and Wesson Eye Wear

For just about 10 years I have used the Smith and Wesson Smoke Safety glasses as my every day sun glasses. I personally like the fit and looks of these glasses. The adjustable ear piece and the soft noise piece as well as the wide frames fit me well, compared to most other sun glasses. I also like them because, "These eye glasses exceed ANSI Z87.1 Industrial Standards for safety glasses and provide maximum UV protection." This allows me to cross the garage floor and only carry the single pair of glasses.  I wear these while driving my vehicles or riding my motorcycle. (* See below *)

I also own a pair of Yellow Shooting Glasses that I have used while shooting and also for night time to cut down on the glare from headlights, while on my motorcycle or in the convertible. Once again these exceed the ANSI safety standards, and this is nice when you are shooting and you get a stray casing from wither yourself or a near by stall in your face. 

I also own a pair of Clear for using power tools and also for the rain while riding the motorcycle. 

Recently I bought the Orange Shooting Glasses and I really like them for the cloudy and rainy days while on my motorcycle. So, I now only have to carry two while riding versus three. 

Now for a side note, on why I wear the glasses all the time while riding. My windshield is about chin high, so I get the full wind in my face, the wind shield  size is normal and would be about right for the average person. I have been hit by rocks in the face as well on my most recent trip this last week, a really nasty bug with a large blood sack. Right in the glasses, covered the whole left eye, and most of the right. I was able to stop the bike and clean my glasses with no problems. I use the 3/4 helmet with these glasses to avoid the curvature distortion with most face shields on full helmets.

Over all I am really pleased with the performance and usability of these glasses. Now I personally pick mine up at TSC or Tractor Supply Company. They are in the tool section, with the other safety glasses. I buy them for about $9.99 a pair and have seen them listed there for $12.99 before. This beats the prices at the Smith and Wesson Website. 

Good products, long lasting, and works well.

I also recently started using the Rain X anti Fog wipes on the glasses, and they did keep the condensation down to nill during my last trip. Still evaluating the Rain X product though. 

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the links, I've been looking for a decent pair that won't break the bank.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a pair of the S&W amber. Nice for the price.

On the middle end of the scale...I purchased a pair of these for range/SWAT work...no complaints.

http://www.wiley-x.com/hvpInter.php


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 23, 2005)

I've had the S&W ambers for over fifteen years. Great shooting glasses.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 26, 2005)

I ordered a couple of pairs (one yellow, one clear) from this site.  They've got them starting at +/- $6.50/pair depending on specific model.

Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 13, 2005)

For the $10 dollar range I think the S&W glasses are hard to beat. I give them to my students how take Shooting classes from me.


----------

